# Moving to Dubai - Specific Questions



## Glocky (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I know a lot of useful threads have been setup to help answer questions that people may have but i was hoping somebody could help answer the following for me direct. I move to Dubai from the UK at the end of March.

1. What will be the best place in Dubai for a single, outgoing person to live? (Budget around 6000 AED a month for a 1bdr apartment). Want a nice area with the best nightlife and like minded people. I've been told Marina, Downtown, Palm and Business bay off different people and sites?

2. Is it best to hire or buy a car initially?

3. Do I setup an offshore bank account to send money home, once in Dubai or before I arrive? What I mean is are there banks where you can setup your Dubai and offshore accounts at the same time with the same bank?

4. What's the average monthly cost for DEWA, Satellite TV (with sports), Internet and a maid once or twice a week? It will be a 1 bedroom apartment. Also while on this subject does everybody have a maid and is it value for money? I'm just thinking that for me in a 1 bedroom apartment, is having a maid a bit excessive?

If somebody could help that would be great and look forward to hopefully meeting some of you once over.

Thanks,
Paul.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Glocky said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I know a lot of useful threads have been setup to help answer questions that people may have but i was hoping somebody could help answer the following for me direct. I move to Dubai from the UK at the end of March.
> 
> ...


How that helps?


----------



## Glocky (Jan 11, 2012)

Pink Fairie said:


> How that helps?


Thanks Pink Fairie.
It sort of helped as you answered bits of my questions. On the 300 a month does that include internet and satellite tv as one package?


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Glocky said:


> Thanks Pink Fairie.
> It sort of helped as you answered bits of my questions. On the 300 a month does that include internet and satellite tv as one package?


I think that one gives you very basic tv and internet and a landline but won't include stuff like sports. I meant to add too that the marina is a lovely place, I've a friend lives there and its fantastic! Everything is within walking distance if you chose the right apartment! Must also apologise for some previous typo's eek how that helps should have been hope ha ha!


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Paul

Welcome to Dubai.

Q1 - Marina, Marina, Marina  I personally love it there but it is dependent on where you will be working. 

Whilst in the UK commuting for at least an hour is the norm - BUT I've really got used to my 5 min drive to the office and when I'm based in another location...30 mins away it seems like a hassle to get there. Compared with home where a 30min commute would have been bliss 

You're budget should be fine for a nice 1BR in Marina. There was a thread on here recently about buildings on the marina so have search on that for information on what buildings to look at. 

Q2 - I hire a car. It's useful initally whilst you get used to the roads and driving here but if this is a long term move - buy once you've found your feet.

Just be mindful that once that residency stamp is on your passport you have to convert your driving license to a UAE licence - very easy if its a British one. I recall having to get a No Objection Letter from my employer, an eye test certificate here and just going to the office in Al Barsha.

Q3 - Who do you bank with at home? I set up my offshore account before I arrived but couldn't open an UAE account with chequebook facilities till I had that all important residency stamp in my passport. I would recommend talking to your bankers at home to see what they can do for you.

4. My DEWA bill averages around the 600Dhs mark which includes the equivalant of council tax here. (yes, I know it's *supposed* to be tax free here)

Basic package with DU for TV, Landline & Internet is around 300Dhs and you pay extra for Sports. OSN etc. Have a look at either Du's or Etisalat's website to give you an idea of what it'll cost for your needs but I did find it more expensive than home...esp the internet.

Cleaning - averages around 35 - 45Dhs a hour and companies have a minimum of between 2 - 4 hours. There are various agencies you can go to.

If you do you get a FT maid, there are some regulations around it but I'm not up to speed on them. I think something about having a Maid's room, sponsorship, if you're a bachelor can't have a female etc etc but maybe someone else can help with that. I've found that having someone round once a week is enough for me and still keeps my privacy.

Hope this helps and makes the tranisition smoother!

Sherry


----------



## Glocky (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Sherry!

1. I'll be working in Silicon Oasis Freezone but I think Marina would be fine for there? Looks like about a 30 minute drive. I'll have a look on the Marina thread for the best places/buildings in Marina. Don't want to be stuck at the wrong end for traffic every morning 

2. Yeah, think I'm going to hire one initially.

3. Ok thanks. I'll speak to my UK bank about setting up an offshore account/ISA etc.

4. I'll budget around 400 a month for the full satellite package with sports then. Certainly not cheap but I can't live without my football 
I'll just have a PT maid once a week, that will be fine. Feel strange having one to be honest!

Thanks,
Paul.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You cannot have ISA's if you are not a UK resident.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Budget more like dhs.700+ a month for decent TV/Internet package.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Silicon Oasis to Marina will be a half hour. 

Downtown will be closer. Possibly 20 minutes. 

If you want to save quite a bit of money you could always live in Silicon Oasis and spend only 30K AED for a basic one-bedroom flat.

I have a cleaning service that comes in once a week for four hours and I pay 30 AED per hour. The agency does offer 2-hour cleaning stints which should be enough for a one-bedroom flat. The agency's name is homemaid.ae and you can google them online.

You may not be able to live without your football but instead of spending 700 AED a month for a good TV package why not just go to a sports bar and spend that money on drinks instead?



Glocky said:


> Thanks Sherry!
> 
> 1. I'll be working in Silicon Oasis Freezone but I think Marina would be fine for there? Looks like about a 30 minute drive. I'll have a look on the Marina thread for the best places/buildings in Marina. Don't want to be stuck at the wrong end for traffic every morning
> 
> ...


----------



## jarvo (Jan 8, 2012)

wandabug said:


> You cannot have ISA's if you are not a UK resident.


You can have one, you just can't put any more money in whist you're not a UK resident

HM Revenue & Customs: Frequently Asked Questions

So bung as much in one as you can afford before you leave!!


----------



## Glocky (Jan 11, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Silicon Oasis to Marina will be a half hour.
> 
> Downtown will be closer. Possibly 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


Thanks TallyHo. 
Yeah Downtown might be an option as I think there's quite a lot going on round there too. If I live in Silicon Oasis, will I be away from all the action though?

For 700 a month I think the Sports bar is the option. Might as well have a few beers in a bar than pay that!


----------

